# Fresh Cut apple wood issues



## vic81 (Sep 14, 2012)

I cut down an apple tree about 2-3 weeks ago and have several larger logs drying out in me basement.  I am in GA and the humidity isn't great, but not too bad.  I do have a dehumidifier running in the basement with my tools and the apple wood.  

I went ahead and cut a few of the smaller logs into disks and let them dry out in 5 gallon buckets (no lids).  Most of them are looking good, however any with old or dead wood in them seem to have this white mold - see pictures below.

A few questions:

1) is this an issue?

2) if it is an issue, can I scrape it off with steel wool or something and use the wood?

3) Any suggestions or anything I can do to save / use the wood?













2012-09-14_07-52-15_700.jpg



__ vic81
__ Sep 14, 2012


















2012-09-14_07-52-05_651.jpg



__ vic81
__ Sep 14, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to say it, but that's a bad piece of wood to begin with, it's what we call "punky" in the middle, some call it 'spalded', otherwise known as partially rotten.
As you can see, the mold is moving out from the punky area.
It's not something that I would use for smoking.

I would get rid of all pieces that are punky and stack the wood so that air can circulate around it, it's not a good idea to keep it in buckets, you want to avoid all mold.

~Martin


----------



## vic81 (Sep 17, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sorry to say it, but that's a bad piece of wood to begin with, it's what we call "punky" in the middle, some call it 'spalded', otherwise known as partially rotten.
> As you can see, the mold is moving out from the punky area.
> It's not something that I would use for smoking.
> I would get rid of all pieces that are punky and stack the wood so that air can circulate around it, it's not a good idea to keep it in buckets, you want to avoid all mold.
> ~Martin


Do you think I could cut away the good wood on the outer edges and still use it (the parts with out the mold)?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 17, 2012)

You could certainly try it, but I'm afraid it may also have a moldy mustiness to it.


~Martin


----------

